
Map of all Google data center locations - pmjordan
http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/04/11/map-of-all-google-data-center-locations/
======
Raphael
North America and Europe are lucky to have so many Google data centers. India,
Africa, and Australia have none. Russia and South America each have 1. And
China has only 2.

~~~
axod
I don't think luck has anything to do with it :/ Probably more a business
decision based on many factors.

~~~
Raphael
Come on. It would be pretty unlucky if you had to rely on a server 8000 miles
away.

~~~
sokoloff
Unfortunate? Perhaps. Unlucky? No.

------
peregrine
I find it fascinating that a company who is generally pretty open and
transparent about most things(outside of adsense and search algorithms) is so
secretive about something as trivial as data centers. Probably want to avoid
terrorism or corporate espionage I'd wager.

~~~
snprbob86
Secrecy, shell corporations in particular, save them a lot of money before a
data center is operational.

Once a data center is operational, it harbors significant trade secrets in
terms of efficiency. Google is so frequently open because they stand to
benefit from it. They don't benefit by lowering the cost of data centers for
competitors, so it makes perfect sense for them to be secretive. They are
secretive by default, and open when they reasonably believe they stand to
benefit from it.

~~~
litewulf
Google recently published a bunch of specs on their server fleet, touting
energy efficiency. The designs were somewhat old, but certainly its not
withholding information solely to keep data centers expensive.

------
alexitosrv
If you was wondering about where Google keep the Gmail data, the answer is in
this: <http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/669.html> :)

------
Shamiq
So that's where my data is.

